# Options for Stair nosing in kitchen?



## sbcontracting (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey there.

I have a tile floor in a kitchen that has three steps going down to a side door. I need to put some sort of a nosing at the top of the stairs. The tile is going to be sitting about 3/4" - 1" from the subfloor after I level that section of the floor. 

I was thinking travertine to match the tile - grey 18x18 porcelain. Other options?

Mike.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

http://www.schluter.com/140.aspx


----------



## floorinstall (Sep 8, 2007)

What are the steps and more importantly the risers covered with


----------



## sbcontracting (Apr 22, 2010)

At this time they are covered in lino... whoops - 2/3's at at least. My guy cut out the lino on the top riser when we were demoing the floor. 

The HO will likely want to redress the stairs and landing. The lino is old and dirty. I might advocate for the same tile stairs and landing if it could look ok. As for the risers, I'd probably go with MDF and paint it.

Open to suggestions.


----------



## sbcontracting (Apr 22, 2010)

The schluter Rondec-step looks promising. I don't think the stairs have a protruded nosing, which means I could probably get away with that. It might then be best just to use the tile for the risers as well.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

Or you can go with wood stair treads.Here are before and after pics of my project.
The wood nosing overlaps the ceramic 1/16" with 1/8 notch.


----------

